# slot car monsters.com...gone????????



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

went to look at the slot car monsters library today to double check an arm. i had to see if it was one of the ones listed..sadly i was given a server error,not available page..so..like a good researcher i like to be..i went to slot car central website and clicked on links..found slot car monsters website link and BAM...same message......are they gone like some other sites we used to visit???????


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

wyatt641 said:


> went to look at the slot car monsters library today to double check an arm. i had to see if it was one of the ones listed..sadly i was given a server error,not available page..so..like a good researcher i like to be..i went to slot car central website and clicked on links..found slot car monsters website link and BAM...same message......are they gone like some other sites we used to visit???????


has anyone confirmed this?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I did a Google search for Slot Car Monsters and found that the domain is up for grabs. I maintain a list of sites that contain useful reference material, Model Motorist is one of those for example. It seems that Slot Car Monsters was included in that list, but it went dead a while back and I deleted the link. The link may still be on my laptop computer, I will try to check on that.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

that site was awesome..the info on the t jet arms...and magnets was invaluable.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I did find the old link on my laptop computer, it was the same as the one that turned up in my Google search. It looks like Go Daddy closes out sites that have not paid up. Some outfits do not bother to do that until someone else wants the domain name. 
Websites can come and go, if there is one that you are fond of you can do screen shots of the pages and make those into a PDF.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

This should get you to archived pages. https://web.archive.org/web/20160726032817/http://slotmonsters.com/


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for that link, I have it bookmarked. I did screen grabs of the pancake armature and magnet parts just for safekeeping.


----------

